# DirectX aktualisieren



## Oridori (26. November 2008)

Ahoi,

wie kann ich sicher sein das aktuellste DirectX 10 auf dem Rechner zu haben wenn der Download der offiziellen Seite nicht funktioniert?
DirectX® 10

Also wenn ich die exe ausführe wird versucht zu initialisieren was aber nicht erfolgt. Gibt es da eine andere Anlaufstelle?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. November 2008)

Kort un bünnich: PCGH - Downloads: Download: Direct-X-Update 9.25.1476 für DX9, DX10 und DX10.1 [Update: Standalone-Version verfügbar] - DirectX, DX10, DX10.1, DX11

Einfach die Redist-Version runterladen, ausführen, fertig. Zudem sollten aktuelle Spiele-Vollversionen auch immer die jeweils benötigte DX-Version auf der DVD mitbringen.


----------

